# paio



## lo gambusí

Hola!

Gitano en anglès és _gipsy_. Com puc dir "paio"? Existeix el concepte? En el cas que no existeixi, com puc explicar quin significat té esta paraula per als catalans?

Per si algú no sap què vol dir...


> Paio
> _1 _m. i f. [LC] Entre els gitanos, persona que no ho és.


Moltes gràcies.

[_Edito: m'han comentat que si "non-gipsy" podria ser una solució. Què us sembla?_]


----------



## betulina

Hola, gambusí,

En una novel·la que he llegit fa poc apareixia el terme _gadjo_ per definir el "paio", però no és una paraula anglesa, ve directament del romaní. I no sé fins a quin punt és familiar a un angloparlant. Un personatge no ho havia sentit mai i l'hi explicaven que era "a non-gypsy", com t'han dit, no feien servir cap paraula més anglesa. De tota manera, _gadjo_ apareix aquí.

Salut!


----------



## nurifran

Ostres....
I com es diu paio en anglès però per dir "quin paio..." (quin personatge...) es que jo ho faig servir molt i mai sé com dir-ho en anglès!!!


----------



## Outsider

Mire aquí.


----------



## ernest_

Suposo que depèn del matís, però una opció pot ser "what a character!" o "he's a real character!".


----------



## wachowski

Doncs jo paio sempre l'he traduït al castellà com tio
Per exmple:
-Ahir un paio que no coneixia em va dir...
-Ayer un tio que no conocia me dijo...

Per això el més normal seria traduïr-lo al anglés com Guy
L'exemple d'abans:
-Yesterday, a guy that I didn't know said to me...

Au


----------



## nurifran

sí, jo per paio em refereixo a tio en castellà....
I coneixia "guy", però em preguntava si existia una paraula encara més col·loquial...
Gràcies!


----------



## Orreaga

nurifran said:


> sí, jo per paio em refereixo a tio en castellà....
> I coneixia "guy", però em preguntava si existia una paraula encara més col·loquial...
> Gràcies!


Benvolguts/benvolgudes:

Es pot dir *dude *o *guy *als Estats Units (possiblement *bloke *a GB).

-Yesterday some dude said to me...  (la paraula "some" indica que no el coneixes) 

Hi estic d'acord amb l'Ernest, per a "quin paio" jo diria "what a character."

La paraula *gadjo *existeix en anglès, però no l'havia sentit mai.  Jo diria *non-Roma*, *non-Gypsy*.


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
En anglès britànic, tal com diu l'Orreaga, el més habitual és _bloke_.
Llavors hi ha moltes altres opcions que potser són més regionals, per exemple, a Londres pots dir _geezer_, en canvi més al nord fan servir més _lad_, _punter_, i a Escòcia també _laddie_ (diminutiu), o _gadge_ or _gadgie_ (que literalment significa "paio").


----------

